# ,   ?

## o

-  ,       ?    ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -  ,       ?    ?

  ...   ?

----------


## o

-  , , .        ( ),   ,   12 .    . ,   ,  , ,   .,   - ,   ,    .  ,   ? 
,     ? 
     11 ,      .     , .  . ,      ,           .(    ).    , ... ,  ,   ,  , ,   ?    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -  , , .        ( ),   ,   12 .    . ,   ,  , ,   .,   - ,   ,    .  ,   ? 
> ,     ? 
>      11 ,      .     , .  . ,      ,           .(    ).    , ... ,  ,   ,  , ,   ?    .

  ...,          

> **

   

> ,  ,       .

      ,        100% ""     "" -...   ,       .   -         -  .  ,         ..., , ,       ,    -    - ,      ""-   -      ...         - . - .

----------


## Karen

> -  ,       ?    ?

           .   ,   .    .   

> ...,

   *Jedi_Lee*,        .   , ,  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,        .   , ,  ?

  ... ?

----------


## o

.   , ,   ,   - ,    ,   .      ,      .   ,      .        ,     .   ,    , .   ,    ?   

> ,       .

   ,    ,   .  ,    ,   ,         ?      ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,    ,   .  ,    ,   ,         ?      ?

  **:    ... ,   , !

----------


## o

> ,  ,        , .

    !      .     .       ,   -  (      ,    ),  ,  . (, , ,     ...) ,   .
 .     .     ,   - , "", (     ),   (     -     ...),   ,   .      ,      . ,       ?   ? 
,   ,     .   ,   ,   .        ,  ,  .  -     ,   .    ,   . ,    ,  , - .   . 
,   ,     .   ,   ,   .        ,  ,  .  -     ,   .    ,   . ,    ,  , - .   .

----------

*o*,  ,       ...  ,  ( -  )   ,   - .

----------


## Victorious

)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !      .     .       ,   -  (      ,    ),  ,  . (, , ,     ...) ,   .
>  .     .     ,   - , "", (     ),   (     -     ...),   ,   .      ,      . ,       ?   ? 
> ,   ,     .   ,   ,   .        ,  ,  .  -     ,   .    ,   . ,    ,  , - .   . 
> ,   ,     .   ,   ,   .        ,  ,  .  -     ,   .    ,   . ,    ,  , - .   .

----------

.     . ³ ,      .    ,    ,    ,          .        ,  .    ,       .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,    )

----------


## laithemmer

(, Ĳ!)    ,       .                . 
 볺,          .
       " ,     ".  
 ,                  ,       25-,     15,    ,   .
 ,   , -!  
..     ""

----------


## Karen

,       /  ? 
.

----------


## o

> .

    ,    .     -     ."    . "  -    ,      .     ,    ,      ,      ...     ,   . 
    ,    ,    ,   , .    -   ,    -  .   ,   .     -  .      ,    ,   ,     ,    ,   ,   ..   

> .

      ,   .     10-11  ( 4-5 ).

----------


## Karen

> -    ,      .

  
      .     .     .

----------


## o

[QUOTE=Jedi_Lee;[/QUOTE] 
    "   ,    "   ,     ,     -  .        ,   ?   

> .     .     .

   .  
    ,    ...

----------


## Karen

> ,     -

           ,  6  .  . 
,     -    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,

  ...     ,    ?            ,          .                ...                     ...    -   ,      ,            -?        ,  ,     , ,    ,     -    -  , - ,   - .   -   ...- .

----------


## Karen

> 

       .     ,      . 
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" 
 , *Jedi_Lee* !      !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## o

> ...

   ,   ...    -?   . 
     ? ?  ,   ..     .    .   , ,  ?

----------


## Karen

> ,   ...    -?   . 
>      ? ?  ,   ..     .    .   , ,  ?

         ,          , , , , ,      ,     .

----------


## o

> .

   ,     -    ,   . ,    ( -     ), ,     .
  -   ,   ,   ,    .    .
  ,    ,       (   -    ) 
    ,   -  ,   ,    ,        ,      .
  , ,       -   ,     ,     .    .   

> ,          , , , , ,      ,     .

    .

----------


## Karen

> .

      ?

----------


## o

.  .

----------


## Karen

> .  .

   ,       ?

----------


## o

.    .  . ",   ,   .   ,    , ..        .    ,     .              -     ".         . ,   ,    ,       .  ,           . 
   ,   . 
    ,      ,   (  ).      -       , .  ee       ,    ,      .        ,  ,      ,    , ,   ,  ,  -       ,   .
    . ,     .

----------


## Karen

> ,

        .

----------


## o

.    .      .   -  ,    .   ,       "",  ,        .  ,      .

----------


## o

. .     -  ,  ,  -    .    -  .     (    ),     .       .
      ,        .

----------


## o

> ...    .       ,
> ...  ...             ,  ,       ....        .  ?          ... ,     ...  ,   .             ...

  .     ,  ?          ? ,  .         .     -     .      -  ?    .
  , ,  -        ,      .  ,,   ,  ,  ,   ? -           ?    ,   , ?  ,            ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...     ,    .        

> 

  ...   ,       ,           ,     story of your life   ...    -      .  ,       ,     -!!!         ,  ...-   ,    ,    .  ,    - ,         ,      ""  ,    .     ,        -   -.        ,   -      ,  ,   ,             ""  ...  ,  .   -     ,    ,  -,    ,     ,    ? -  ,             .  ...  ,         , - ,        - ,    .          -...      .            ...     ,       .     ,     -,       -,     -  .     ...     .   .       ,        ,        ...  ,    -         ,    ,  -    -    -        ,   ,          - ...            -   - ,     ,   ,   ,    ,       ...     ,      "".  ...  ...-   2-3 %      ,  -          ,             -   -,  ...   - .

----------


## Ihor

> ...     ,    .        
> ...   ,       ,           ,     story of your life   ...    -      .  ,       ,     -!!!         ,  ...-   ,    ,    .  ,    - ,         ,      ""  ,    .     ,        -   -.        ,   -      ,  ,   ,             ""  ...  ,  .   -     ,    ,  -,    ,     ,    ? -  ,             .  ...  ,         , - ,        - ,    .          -...      .            ...     ,       .     ,     -,       -,     -  .     ...     .   .       ,        ,        ...  ,    -         ,    ,  -    -    -       ** ,   ,          - ...            -   - ,     ,   ,   ,    ,       ...     ,      "".  ...  ...-   2-3 %      ,  -          ,             -   -,  ...   - .

    ,     (  )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,     (  )

  , ,     .  .

----------


## Karen

> ,     (  )

    ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

**:    ,     ,    ,    , ,

----------


## Victorious



----------


## Karen

> 

            ....

----------


## o

[QUOTE=Jedi_Lee;465193]  ,       ,     -!!!         ,  ...-   ,    ,    .  ,    - ,     [QUOTE] 
   (  ).    ,     - ,  ,     . ,    . .  
   -     .  ,   - ,  ,    .     ,   ,   , ,     -   .    ,  ,   .             ,  ,     -      . 
  .     ,        ? -    ,   . ,   ,  -  ,     ,      -   .   

> ....

  ()      -  .   

> ....

  ()      -  . 
, ,   , .    ...

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,  -  ,     ,

   ,     ,        .

----------


## o

,     .  -  .   -  , ,  .   , ,  ,   ,     ,  ,   .     .   ,   .  ,      -    ,  ,    .

----------


## Karen

> ,     .  -  .   -  , ,  .   , ,  ,   ,     ,  ,   .     .   ,   .  ,      -    ,  ,    .

       ,    .      .

----------


## o

-  .      -    .      ,       ,     .
    ,   - .      ,   ,       .    ,     .   

> .

      , .      ()

----------


## les

" ,      -    ,  ,    ."
ͺ.    -  ( @). ͺ.

----------


## o

? 
, - ? 
  ?     ,      , , ?

----------


## Karen

> .    .          ?

  .

----------


## o

> " ,      -    ,  ,    ."
> ͺ.    -  ( @). ͺ.

    ,   ,  -

----------


## o

,         .
Jedi_lee      , Karen -     ( ),  -        ,   ,       .

----------


## les

> ,         .

     ?  

> Jedi_lee      , Karen -     ( ),  -        ,   ,       .

       ,       ,     ? 
  -   !
  -    '   .........
,    , ,      :   ,   - .
,    ,      -  .
       ,    *  ,   ,  ' * .
    (,   ),          (?,    )  .
      ,  Ѳ       ,   ,     ,   -  ..... 
      :
" ,     ?"
  : "     ". 
  -     :  볿,  .   

> .     .     ,   - , "", (     ),   (     -     ...),   ,   .      ,      . ,       ?   ?  *,  * ,     .   ,   ,   .        ,  ,  .  -     ,   .    ,   . ,    ,  , - .   .

    ,       ,          .
!         ,     ,    .
  -   ,     . " ( .-. παῖς, .. παιδός   + φιλία  )     ,              䳿.  ."

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Jedi_lee

  ...     ,  ** ,    ,     ,  **... ,   ,    ,            .   

> ,       ,     ?

----------


## Barga

? ?  https://www.facebook.com/brainrucom/...1453854742688/

----------


## lonly



----------


## Frekinbok

.            ,    ,     "",

----------

